# Marriage – A lifetime journey



## coolsam (May 15, 2010)

Marriage is a beautiful journey in which two individuals promise to be their for each other in all walks of life. On this moving wheel of life two different souls always have to give their support, concern and trust to bring beauty, charm and smoothness in their relationship. 

In this relationship, nothing is about ‘you’ or ‘me’; everything is about ‘we’. Success can be of one, but celebration is for both. Problem can be of one, but the solution will be by both. This is the beauty of this relationship that’s supposed to be maintained by mutual efforts of both. 

All important decisions are to be taken mutually because each and every decision will influence both the lives equally. The most significant thing which a couple should take into account is the togetherness and the compatibility, which both of them share. This compatibility will help them to remove all the obstacles in their life and live it in a smoother & loving manner.

One should act like a support system to his/her soul mate. If the person is in trouble then other person should be there to hold him/her from falling. 
Marriage is not about living with someone perfect, but it is to be with one who can share your incompleteness and mutually make it complete. 

Matrimonial
Indian Marriage


----------

